# Previo para Charango Electroacustico



## Salvador (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola a todos bueno tengo un charango (Instrumento del altiplano sudamericano) al cual le puse un Piezo  y ahora quiero hacerle un previo con control de tonos pero con operacionales.

Yo consegui uno de por aqui pero lo probe con mi charango y no pasa nada le falta mas ganacia en agudos.

En resumen quiero un previo que tenga full ganancia en agudos, regular en medios y poca en bajos.

Yo pienso que a mi circuito tengo que cambiarle algunos valores de los capacitores y resistencias pero la verdad no se con exactitud cuales y a que valor. Si hay algun entendido en la materia le agradeceria mucho que me eche una mano  adjunto el diagrama de mi previo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2009)

Por aquí tienes 2 previos para guitarra, que sería fácil adaptar.
Te los sugiero porque en esencia son muy similares al que publicaste y ya tienen el impreso diseñado.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-valvulas-12828/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-guitarra-electrica-9890/


----------



## Salvador (Dic 17, 2009)

Muchas gracias Fogonazo podria ser ya que la guitarra electronica tiene mas agudos que bajos pero me gustaria algo mas de ganancia en agudos de todas maneras voy a probar el de guitarra electrica pero el de valvulas no creo por aca ya se olvidaron que eran esas cosas y ,me es dificil de conseguirlas, luego les cuento que resulto


----------



## walter leonardo (Dic 19, 2009)

Amigo si queres tener mas agudos y menos grabes entonces tenes que hacer un filtro pasa alto a la entrada del preamp que queres hacer.asi vas a tener mas agudos que grabes, porque los grabes no van a pasar tanto como los agudos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 20, 2009)

perdon, un equalizador no vendria al caso?


----------

